#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  Control Systems Author M.Gopal

## mankar

hi friends..if any one have Control Systems Author: M.Gopal  Soft copy...please upload to faadoo engineers.com...please i want now..





  Similar Threads: control system by i.j. nagrath & m. gopal needed a book on Control systems Engineering-I.J Nagarath ,M gopal Closed-Loop Control Systems (Feedback Control Systems) Advance control system free pdf download Open-Loop control Systems (Nonfeedback Systems) Advance control system free lecture notes download Automatic Control Systems ebook by Francis Raven a famous author in the field

----------


## Dushant Chalke

hey can someone pls upload the pdf of control systems :principles and design by M Gopal......kindly reply

----------


## kiranranmale

i want control system ebook.....

----------

